# Great Dane Graphics Offers New CutUps� Templates For Vinyl Cutters



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Great Dane Graphics Offers New CutUps™ Templates For Vinyl Cutters*

One of the most time-consuming aspects of decorating apparel with a vinyl cutter is the designing and preparing of the art. With CutUps™ Templates, not only will the artwork process go faster, you’ll find the production aspects such as cutting and weeding also go smoother and easier. 
These vector clipart templates include 100 predesigned layouts created with current graphic trends in mind. They can be used with any of the five volumes of CutUps™ vector clipart. 
Simply choose a template and which piece of art you want to combine with it. For instance, you might select a blank ribbon, shield, or sunburst, and then choose to combine it with a sports ball, an eagle, or a doctor’s bag. Each layout is created in a 10-inch format with editable text. 
Use your own fonts, edit the text, and you’ve got a unique, custom design ready for customer approval. Once approved, you’ll find cutting and weeding is fast and easy as the artwork is specifically designed for vinyl cutting. 
All images are saved in CorelDRAW®, Illustrator, EPS, and CADX formats for use
with any vector program on MAC or PC platforms.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, print and cut) dye-sublimation, and digital transfers (inkjet and color laser). Other products include Raster Stock Art Collections Vol. 1-4 including 1000 stock art images, Vector Clip Art catalog, T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, digital Photo Frames, and Learning Photoshop training DVD.

For more information go to Great Dane Graphics, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.


----------

